# OHSS early in 2ww



## kevg (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi my wife has just been admitted to hospital with what we think is slight OHSS and has a small amount of fluid on her lung.

This is our 3rd attempt at IVF. The first attempt she over stimulated badly and we had to have a FET due to her having to spend a week in hospital with similar symptoms as this time.
2nd attempt there was slight OHSS before ET and both times we got a negative result.

However this time she's been fine up until the ET. 2 days after this though she has started to have shortness of breath, nausea, tight chest and now fluid on lung although she's pretty ok round the abdomen.

When the xray showed the fluid she just burst out crying and said "that means it's not worked again doesn't it?"

I tried reassuring her that it doesn't mean that and that this is the first time shes had it AFTER ET rather than before so it may be a positive but honestly don't know.


Has anyone experienced this? Is it a positive or negative sign?


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

I had ohss after ET and it was a positive sign....in fact the nurse said to me if my ohss got worse then that meant the hcg was increasing. 

Good luck


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope your wife is feeling better today.

Lots of ladies find ohss gets worse with increasing hch levels because of pregnancy like Riley said. Hope84 had the same problem - she has a detailed diary that you could read and she got her BFP despite being in hospital with nasty ohss.

Good luck xxx


----------



## optimistic 13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Good luck hope all is ok )


----------



## kevg (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you for the replies.

We went private. But she's in nhs care. Our clinic has said that it's too early to detect a pregnancy and the nhs think it's not connected to ivf. But I spent most of the night reading similar stories with ivf ladies so now I'm more confused than ever.

I'm currently just reassuring my wife and she's been told it will be in for a week so it's just one day at a time right now.


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi kevg

I hope your wife is being well looked after and feeling better. I'm another one of those ohss = pregnancy stories, mine started half way into my first week of the 2 week wait and at the clinic they told me it was a very good sign for a positive outcome, it was in my case and I have twins upstairs asleep as a result. 

Good luck!
X
Ducky


----------



## Lanny85 (Jan 12, 2015)

I was in hospital a few weeks ago with OHSS which started a few days after my transfer. It was a horrible and terrifying experience, I was extremely distressed in a lot of pain and completely terrified BUT....  We were convinced that because I was so ill everything had gone wrong however after a few days in hospital the Drs came in and dropped on us that I was pregnant and our test the next day confirmed it. The reason I got so ill was the rising HCG levels in early pregnancy which make the condition worse.  So don't give up hope just yet, it's a horrible thing to go through but may in a strange way be a good sign.  Really hope things work out for you. If the hospital think it's not connected with the IVF make sure she's had an opinion from a obstectic/gynaecology Dr as I found even the consultant in A&E didn't know anything about OHSS so just thought I had gastroenteritis. On my second trip to hospital 2 days later the on call GP sent me straight to the gynae ward which meant they knew exactly what was going on.

Good luck, really hope you get some good news to make it all worth it.


----------



## kevg (Feb 17, 2015)

She's had a 2nd X ray today which shows fluid levels in her lung have risen slightly so they want to send her for a scan tomorrow.

They have mentioned the possibility of putting her on a gaenocology ward. 

I'm not sure that it is ivf related now because her stomach is fine where in the last ohss she looked around 5 months pregnant. 

But now we're just concerned that if it isn't ivf related then it may have harmed our chances. It's horrible waiting but there's not much we can do


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello

I'm in my 2nd week of my two week wait, I'm sorry to hear about your wife. Oddly I'm not sure I have OHSS but I do feel quite bloated which comes and goes however about 5 days ago I started to get fluey symptoms but rather than lifting they got worse and worse despite lots of r and r. 

An infection has now kicked in and I've also got some fluid in my lungs not as bad as your wife, but I can't help wondering if the symptoms and very slow recovery rate is somehow linked to the treatment. I guess it's just a waiting game now. Hope she is ok.


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello, hope your wife is starting to feel better. 

I had ohss on my first cycle.  I started with feeling bloated etc after about 8 days after transfer. As it was a bank holiday weekend I just took it easy and kept an eye on things.  On the Tuesday phoned clinic and they told me to go for a scan.  Results showed that the follies had filled back up with fluid so was kept in for the day on a drip with them monitoring my fluids in and out.  The nurse decided that it was a bit early but she would do a pregnancy test as she was taking bloods.  Got sent home to rest about 3pm but got a call later that day to tell me that the test was positive.  I have also heard that  pregnancy hormones can make ohss symptoms worse.  Good luck.


----------



## Lanny85 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hmm, it is strange that her abdomen is OK, would be a big coincidence to get fluid on the lung just after the embryo transfer that wasn't related to the IVF though.

I would be pushing them to do HCG (pregnancy hormone) when they do blood tests, a single result might not be very helpul but if they do more than 1 and this is rising this may be an indicator that this is causing the condition. Also would be asking about a abdominal/pelvic ultrasound to have a look at her ovaries as if these were enlarged this would also help confirm/rule out a diagnosis of OHSS. If she's not under gyanecology Drs you could ask if they've got an opinion from one as they would be the expeets of whether its possible OHSS. Also if they're sending her for a scan today she should let the radiographers know there's a chance she might be pregnant before they do the scan.  Hope you don't mind my suggestions, don't want to worry you more, just useful sometimes to know what questions to ask. I'm a nurse and so know a bit about things and also having had OHSS and met some Drs who knew a lot about the condition and some who don't I know it's good to make sure you speak to the Drs and get a chance to ask lots of questions.  Of course there is always the chance it's entirely unrelated to the IVF, hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## kevg (Feb 17, 2015)

The latest update for anyone who's interested is.....

She went for a scan today. This scan ruled out any clots. She made them aware she might be pregnant and the scan team assured he it was ok because they were scanning her chest and they have scanned pregnant women before. 

The latest X ray showed that the fluids have risen from Saturday to Monday. 

A gaenocology Dr visited her and took her history and he is convinced it's ohss going off her history. He has told us that they will be looking to drain the fluid then transfer her to his ward where he will be taking blood tests for ohss. 

Funnily enough my wife feels better despite the fluids rising. Although I think that she may be starting with a cough but I'm presuming this is just part of the fluid in the lung.  

The Dr also reassured us that this will have no effect on the outcome of ivf cycle and even said that if the conditions worsen then she's pregnant and if they improve then she's not.


----------



## Lanny85 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the update, have been wondering. Sounds like they're covering all the angles which is great.  The cough is due to the fluid around the lung as it irritates the lining of the lung, the fluid actually sits outside the lung and compresses it so draining it should make her feel a lot better, it may reacumulate though but don't panic if it does, it's something that will resolve and reabsorb in time. Its good to cough and try and deep breath (as difficult as that is) as it helps keep the lungs clear of infection.  Its strange to feel better despite symptoms being worse but I know I felt better in hospital when I was getting good pain relief - amazing how much a bit of morphine helps - and I knew I was being well looked after and was getting some answers on what was going on.

It's a strange thing to in a way not want to get better too quickly as you're hoping that a bfp will make it all worth it. Just hope everything settles down and you get a positive result.


----------



## kevg (Feb 17, 2015)

Lanny85 said:


> Thanks for the update, have been wondering. Sounds like they're covering all the angles which is great. The cough is due to the fluid around the lung as it irritates the lining of the lung, the fluid actually sits outside the lung and compresses it so draining it should make her feel a lot better, it may reacumulate though but don't panic if it does, it's something that will resolve and reabsorb in time. Its good to cough and try and deep breath (as difficult as that is) as it helps keep the lungs clear of infection. Its strange to feel better despite symptoms being worse but I know I felt better in hospital when I was getting good pain relief - amazing how much a bit of morphine helps - and I knew I was being well looked after and was getting some answers on what was going on.
> 
> It's a strange thing to in a way not want to get better too quickly as you're hoping that a bfp will make it all worth it. Just hope everything settles down and you get a positive result.


Yes that's her dilemma now. She wants to be better but doesn't for the reasons above. But she's able to joke about it which is good.


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Glad she is being well looked after.  Fingers crossed you get the result you are wishing for.


----------



## kevg (Feb 17, 2015)

She's finally been allowed to come home today.

She's feeling much better and now her thoughts have turned to ivf and whether things are working or not. 

She had a 3 day transfer on thursday last week. On sat she went in with some fluid on her lung. By Monday that fluid had risen and on Wednesday they drained 1.5l from her lung with a syringe. The gaenocology Dr confirmed it was ohss and it was possible to get it without having a swollen tummy and that by drinking all her fluids it probably stopped the swelling. 

Everywhere I've read about ohss it seems to happen before transfer or in the 2nd week when things are implanting so I think that is confusing us.

But now we only have to wait until weds so hopefully we won't have a bad weekend. But I'm just glad she's home safe and well now.

One bit of advice for anyone experiencing this situation in the future is to go straight to gaenocology if possible. She was in 6 nights and for 5 of them she was in a normal ward in manchester royal infirmary and was treated pretty appalling. The last night she was moved to St marys gaenocology ward and she was given far better treatment and was treated with much more compassion.

One of the nurses said congratulations on the way out and she thought she'd found something out about her through her blood tests but the nurse just said it in general and couldn't apologise enough so we're hoping that's a good omen now.

Thanks for all the posts on here and hopefully this thread will help others in future.


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Glad she is feeling better and allowed home.  Hope the wait until Wednesday does not feel too long.  I think you are right to suggest going to gynae.  When I felt bloated about 8 days after transfer I phoned the clinic and they told me to go in.  As the clinic was part of  a main teaching hospital I was able to have treatment within the clinic so they knew exactly what was going on.  Fingers crossed for Wednesday.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

OHSS just goes mad after a BFP. I also had a 2 week stay in hospital after late onset OHSS which occurred in very early pregnancy, tragically I miscarried but I also have a friend who is still pregnant after OHSS, so it depends on other factors and not just OHSS.
In all likelyhood she's expecting.
Watch out for ovarian torsion after the OHSS has calmed down xx


----------



## Lanny85 (Jan 12, 2015)

Glad she's home and hoping she's having a good rest up over the weekend and things are steadying out.  All the best for Wednesday!


----------



## kevg (Feb 17, 2015)

We did our test today and unfortunately it was negative. I was quite sure it would work this time. Unfortunately not.

We rang the clinic and they said because she hasn't yet started her period to try again in a couple of days. I can't help but thinking it's just prolonging the agony really but I suppose that's what we have to do.

My wife is taking it quite well so far but I think at some point we will have to sit do and decide if it's worth going through all this again. 

This is our 3rd cycle, 4th negative and 2nd time she's spent a week in hospital. 

Thanks for the support and replies.


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

To you both xx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear your news.  Take care.


----------



## Lanny85 (Jan 12, 2015)

Very sorry to hear that, it's so awful to have gone through so much without a positive result.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Have you retested yet? It's so sad to get a BFN after everything xxx


----------



## kevg (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes the retest came through as negative. We expected it to be negative so it wasn't as big a shock as the first one.


----------

